# Andere Betriebssysteme > Alternativen zu Linux >  Mac OS X'sche Ratlosigkeit

## Rototom

Hallihallo,
Meine Freundin besitzt einen wunderschönen iMac G3 mit Macos X (10.0, glaub ich)
Das ist ja wirkliche in wunderschönes Sysdtem, aber es stellen sich mir viele Fragen, die mir Google nicht beantworten konnte.
Vielleicht hat jeamnd von Euch Lust, mir da etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen:
1. Ist Das Betriebssystem Open Source / Freie Software
2. Wie kompatibel ist es mit Linux (kann ich beliebige Linux-Software darauf installieren?)
3. Sie würde gern Safari nutzen, dazu muss sie aber 10.2 haben, oder?
4. Wo bekomme ich 10.2 her?
5. kostet ein Update auf 10.2 etwas?
6. Kann ich Mac OS X Programme auf meiner Linuxbox installieren?

Vielen Dank,

Thomas Klein-Hitpaß

----------


## pudding

1. -> nein
2. -> jain
3. -> weiss nicht
4. -> apple
5. -> hab ich unterschiedliches darüber gehört.
6. -> nein

zu 4 und 5; versuchs mal mit der softwareaktuallisierung (systemsteuerung)


pudding

----------


## Rototom

Das Problem ist, dass meine Freundin nur über 65k Modem ins I-Net gelangt mit Ihrem Mac.
Also würde ich Ihr gern Jaguar runterladen, ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wo.
Auf den Apple Seiten finde ich mich überhaupt nicht zurecht...

----------


## hermann_77

Safari geht nur mit 10.2 und das ist nicht für umme.
Kosted wohl so um die 160 EUR. Aber ansich lohnt sich die 10.2 grade auf den G3 bringt das massig an performance. Zudem haben Apple in der Version Echt viele fehler behoben und features eingebaut.

----------


## bernie

>1. Ist Das Betriebssystem Open Source / Freie Software

Jep, der Kernel, Darwin ist OpenSource, die genaue Lizenz weiss ich jetzt aber nicht Die Oberfläche Aqua ist Closed Source.

>2. Wie kompatibel ist es mit Linux (kann ich beliebige Linux-Software darauf installieren?)

Jein,.. wenn du sie neu kompilierst hast du gute Chancen, kommt drauf an wie portable geschrieben sie ist und ob du alle Libs hast. http://fink.sf.net ist da sicher ein netter Ansatzpunkt

>3. Sie würde gern Safari nutzen, dazu muss sie aber 10.2 haben, oder?

jep, sind auch meine letzten Informationen

>4. Wo bekomme ich 10.2 her?

Aus dem Geschäft, Onine-Shop. usw

>5. kostet ein Update auf 10.2 etwas?

Ja, für ein Update unverhältnismässig viel. Allerdings bringt es auch Performancegewinn, Security Updates und neue Features.

>6. Kann ich Mac OS X Programme auf meiner Linuxbox installieren?

nein, dir fehlt Aqua/Cocoa/Carbon usw, das ist alles Closed Source (logischerweise, Apple will ja auch Geld verdienen) Des weiteren bräuchtest du einen PPC Prozessor und wenn du den hast, kannst gleich OSX installieren  :Wink: 

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## pudding

dann musst du es wohl kaufen.
http://www.apple.com/de/macosx/upgrade/

bei nem bekannten von mir funktionierte das update von 10.0 auf 10.2 - ob das immer geht oder ein zufall / fehler war, kann ich nicht sagen.


pudding

----------


## Rototom

Recht vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Aber 160? für ein Update?
Ich mag ja wirklich Apple Computer, aber deren Preispolitik ist ... nun ja... lasst mich sagen "praktikantenunfreundlich"

----------


## pudding

> Jep, der Kernel, Darwin ist OpenSource, die genaue Lizenz weiss ich jetzt aber nicht


eine neue Runde im beliebten Spiel "ist der Kernel das Betriebssystem?"....  :Wink:  

pudding

----------


## bernie

> _Original geschrieben von pudding_ 
> *eine neue Runde im beliebten Spiel "ist der Kernel das Betriebssystem?"....  
> 
> pudding*


 warum net? ist doch recht lustig ab und zu  :Smilie: 
Deswegen habe ich mein Posting auch noch erweitert, weil ich genau das erwartet hab.  :Wink: 




> _Original geschrieben von Rototom_ 
> *Aber 160? für ein Update?
> Ich mag ja wirklich Apple Computer, aber deren Preispolitik ist ... nun ja... lasst mich sagen "praktikantenunfreundlich"*


 Ja, leider,.. Aber das gilt auch nur für Europa, ein kleiner Vergleich:

iMac - 17" - Ultimativ ( 1GHz G4, 1GB RAM, 80GB HDD, Superdrive)
Apple Store Österreich: *2870 Euro*
Apple Store USA: 2350USD  / 1USD=0,9EUR => *2115 Euro*

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## pudding

upgrade kostet 139.....

ein kernel ist ein kernel ist ein kernel   :Wink:  

pudding

----------


## Rototom

139? Plus Mehrwertsteuer

----------


## Sym

im apple store:

172,84 (incl. versand und steuer)

----------


## popcorn

Leider habe ich selber keinen huebschen Apple Rechner (Lechz) aaaber:

1. der Kernel ist Open Source
http://developer.apple.com/darwin/
und beruht auf dem Betriebssystem OpenBSD

2.Linux Programme kannst du laufen lassen wenn du das Developer Kit von Apple runterlaedst, dann laufen sogar X11 Programme auf der gleichen Oberflaeche (weiss nicht wie gut die Performance ist)

Wenn ein programm nicht besonders Systemspeziefisch geschrieben ist, duerfte es auch so funktionieren (natuerlich selber neu kompilieren !)

Das gleiche Gilt fuer MacOS X Programme - sind sie nicht systemspeziefisch geschrieben, duerften sie auch neukompiliert unter Linux laufen.

Uebrigens kannst du auch Darwin (=Kernel + Laufzeitumgebung - Oberflaeche von MacOS X) bei dir installieren (auf deinem x86er !)

Apple - Innovation hat seinen irren preis =) (jemand schon den neuen ipod gesehen (uiuiuiuii))

----------


## bernie

*1. der Kernel ist Open Source
http://developer.apple.com/darwin/
und beruht auf dem Betriebssystem OpenBSD*
FreeBSD eher

*Das gleiche Gilt fuer MacOS X Programme - sind sie nicht systemspeziefisch geschrieben, duerften sie auch neukompiliert unter Linux laufen.*
Das gilt nur für Programme die sehr portabel geschrieben sind und keinerlei Grafische Oberflächen beeinhalten.

*Uebrigens kannst du auch Darwin (=Kernel + Laufzeitumgebung - Oberflaeche von MacOS X) bei dir installieren (auf deinem x86er !)*

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## pudding

> _Original geschrieben von bernie_ 
> *
> 
> Uebrigens kannst du auch Darwin (=Kernel + Laufzeitumgebung - Oberflaeche von MacOS X) bei dir installieren (auf deinem x86er !)
> 
> Ciao, Bernie*



@bernie
was willst du uns damit sagen?

pudding

----------


## bernie

> _Original geschrieben von pudding_ 
> *@bernie
> was willst du uns damit sagen?*


 dass ich zu dumm bin korrekt auf Postings zu antworten.
Ja, man kann Darwin + X auf x86 installieren.

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## Grifter

ich will hier wirklich nicht kleinlich erscheinen, aber mac os x benutzt einen (weiterentwickelten) mach microkernel, der mit *bsd nichts zu tun hat. lediglich die userland tools und das systemlayout wurden von freebsd übernommen.

----------


## bernie

@Grifter

ja leider, die GNU Programme wären doch um einiges komfortabler gewesen,.. naja BSD vs. GPL nehme ich an.

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## redlabour

> _Original geschrieben von Rototom_ 
> *Recht vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
> Aber 160? für ein Update?
> Ich mag ja wirklich Apple Computer, aber deren Preispolitik ist ... nun ja... lasst mich sagen "praktikantenunfreundlich"*



So ein Blödsinn - das Update ist für Deine Freundin kostenlos da von 10 auf 10.02



Die Preisangebote sind immer noch für  9´er User.

----------


## comrad

Leider falsch, da MacOSX 10.2 eine eigeneständige Version ist. Sie hat ja auch einen eigenen Namen (Jaguar). Die neue Version MacOSX 10.3 wird ebenfalls eine eigenständige Version namens Panther. Die Zwischenschritte sind kostenlos.

----------


## dor_kollaesch

die frage die sich mir stellt, is ob man mac-os software unter open/freebsd zum laufen/installiert kriegt ...

nich hauen!
ggf. ohne kompilieren?? - die userlandtools sollten ja noch halbwegs passen, der kernel is abgeändert.

würd mich echt mal interessieren ...

thx 

Udo

----------


## Nuke

Inwiefern OS X Software?

Alle grafischen Anwendungen (außer X11) nicht! Dazu fehlt dir ja die Oberfläche! Der Rest kommt ja eh von Linux, also ist´s egal!

----------

